

Why Are Most of Football’s Sideline Reporters Women? - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/15/why-are-most-of-footballs-sideline-reporters-women/

======
iconjack
Because most of the viewers are men, and men like looking at women?

